# С какими видами спорта придётся распрощаться при парезе стопы?



## конст2013 (8 Май 2022)

Интересно в каких видах спорта уже никак профессионально нельзя при парезе стопы (он ведь на все 100 уже не восстановится, только близко к 100). Там наверное уже гимнастика, балет, что ещё.


----------

